# NAPA Rotor Difference?



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

I drive a 03 jeep liberty v6. Im hearing my front tires sqeek/whistle when im rolling slow thru a parking lot, when i add break or gas the noise stops. So i am replacing the front rotors, should i be replacing both sides at the same time of is just one side ok? also i wanted another opinion about the difference of Ultra premium and regular Premium rotors from NAPA. is ultra premium too much for day-to-day use?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure it is the rotors and not the (pads) shoes? Squeak is usually pad's (shoes)

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I had an 80 Toyota with pads that screamed like a banshee at every stop -- literally, it turned heads. I put some "silencer" on them (something like this), and it actually worked.

If your rotors are warped _and _your pads squeal it it will go neep neep neep neep ...


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

I am not sure what it is exactly, i only read a thread from jeep forums about similar problem. If the rotor's dont fix the noise i will consider replacing the pads or 'shes' Another thing i should mention is the noise is not a continuous noise, its kinda like eek..eek..eek..eek.. and when i hit break or gas it stops.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you just considered getting the rotors turned at someplace like Midas -- might be cheaper than replacing them? Just checked prices, maybe not as new rotors are only $50 each.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That is shoes ! There are getting thin/worn out.

BG


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bg is right, usually the squeak is the pads. If your rotors end up being bad, yes, replace front pair or rear pair, never do sides. 
The difference between the grades of rotors at napa, or any chain parts store is going to be higher quality brand and or manufacturing of the parts. When your talking brakes I would go for the premium (the cheaper parts may work fine for you but brakes are not a place to go cheap, or tires). If they have a heavy duty option above that then your right, probably overkill for day to day driving.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can quickly visually inspect the pads and see if they need replaced. Most I've seen have a little "scraper" in them that scratches on the rotor when they wear past it. If the pads have over 40k on them and the sound is new then they are probably worn out. You don't want to use worn pads for too long as then you _will _need new rotors when they wear a groove in them.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

i am pretty sure its not the pads because the noise occurs when the car is just rolling. no gas, no breaking, just rolling under 20 mph. also, its not a grinding sound like you would hear from other cars, it is more like a whistle.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you seen this thread?

Squealing noise on front end - JeepForum.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have never heard of replacing the rotors before the pads. If the pads have never been replaced that's the place to start. I just took a look at your front pads and they do have a wear indicator.....a metal angle that starts rubbing *to produce a squeak* that indicates it's time to replace the pads. Take the rotors with you, when you get the pads, so they can be inspected and "cleaned up" to break the glaze.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice find by *MPR* on the Jeep thread.....Possible cause.

Back to rlozov......

How many miles on the Jeep?? How long do you plan on keeping the Jeep?? Pads/shoes are always replaced in pairs/sets.......both front wheels or rear wheels. Never one wheel at a time...that is why pads/shoes are sold in complete sets. Rotors are sold single......they can fail on an individual basis.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

MPR said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> Squealing noise on front end - JeepForum.com


 no, that did not come up on my search. Thanks for finding that i will have to check that first. @SABL 97,322 miles. planning to keep for a long time. and what do you mean by "break the glaze"


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

rlozov said:


> what do you mean by "break the glaze"


How to Clean Glaze Off of Brake Rotors | eHow.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The rotors actually get a "glazing" when the brakes are used for hard stops..... pretty much like glazing ceramics. When the brakes are heated up to a certain point a vapor is produced which condenses on the rotors after they cool down. Sandpaper can be used if you are careful.....if you are not familiar with brake systems it is best left to a machine shop. Brake replacement is easy but there are a few more things to do other than just put new parts on the vehicle. Slide pins and rails need to be lubricated.....rubber boots need to be inspected. I would go with the Regular Premium rotors (if they are even needed) and invest in a Repair Manual for your vehicle. If you do purchase new rotors you will also need new pads.....unless the pads are very recent (less than 1k miles IMO). 

The use of "anti squeal" compounds can be debated.....many newer replacement pads have a backing that prevents brake squeal (just an FYI).

I rechecked the rotor specs for your Jeep.....both are the same.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That is exactly how disc brake wear sensors are supposed to work. They squeak when you are not applying the brakes. Your pads are worn out.



rlozov said:


> i am pretty sure its not the pads because the noise occurs when the car is just rolling. no gas, no breaking, just rolling under 20 mph. also, its not a grinding sound like you would hear from other cars, it is more like a whistle.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't read the other posts above me. I read the op and that was enough for me


YES replace BOTH rotors at the same time, any brake related part gets changed an end at a time, ie: brake shoes, pads, rotors, drums, when you replace the rotors its a good idea to replace or inspect the Hub bearings also. If you do now replace the rotors have them BOTH turned at a brake or machine shop, or any other place that you trust, As for brakes them selves, just don;t buy the el-cheapo's and they shouldn't make noise


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Also, reach around inside of the brake rotors and give the backing plates a little tug. Something may be rubbing on one of them. Those little noises are some of the hardest things to troubleshoot. Hitting the brakes to stop the noise I can see, but also hitting the GAS? Weird...


----------

